# Tex-Mex Walleye



## salt and pepper (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 13, 2012)

El Norte meets the Rio Grande.  What a great idea.  bookmarked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2012)

Walleye!  Lovely pic, BTW.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry--but walleye is best breaded and pan fried. And the idea of cheese with walleye, well, that just doesn't sit well with me.

Here's how we do it:

1. Blot the fillets dry.
2. Divide the following in three trays (I use pie tins + 1 9 x 13 in cake pan).
--Saltine crackers, crushed, or panko crackers, salt/ground pepper/parsley
3. beat 1 egg with a bit of cornstarch
4. --1 c flour with 1 - 2 tsp cornstarch, black pepper, salt, and garlic powder
Dust the fillet in the flour mixture, dip in the egg, and then roll in the crumb mixture. Pan fry in 1/2 butter, 1/2 olive oil. This whole thing about dressing walleye up--waste of time and walleye is good plain. Toss 1/4 lemon or lime wedge on the plate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2012)

More walleye!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry--but walleye is best breaded and pan fried. And the idea of cheese with walleye, well, that just doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Here's how we do it:
> 
> ...


 
With so many eyes in the freezer, that gets old. yeah its good but there are many ways to do walleyes. try it before you knock it. Also try fryng it with just potato flour in butter and oil, I think you'll like it.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a native of San Antonio, TX and this dish, while maybe good on its own, is not indicative of Tex-Mex cuisine in my experience.  You can't add jalepenos and Mexican blend pre-shredded cheese to a dish and call it Tex-Mex.  Either the author of the recipe visited the most touristy spot available or doesn't understand the cuisine.  JMHO.

I'm still trying to figure out what "Mexican seasoning" is.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 14, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> With so many eyes in the freezer, that gets old. yeah its good but there are many ways to do walleyes. try it before you knock it. Also try fryng it with just potato flour in butter and oil, I think you'll like it.


Unfortunately, walleye is not something I get to stockpile, so the traditional way of making it isn't done often enough to get old. I only get to eat walleye when I'm in MN.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 14, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> I'm a native of San Antonio, TX and this dish, while maybe good on its own, is not indicative of Tex-Mex cuisine in my experience. You can't add jalepenos and Mexican blend pre-shredded cheese to a dish and call it Tex-Mex. Either the author of the recipe visited the most touristy spot available or doesn't understand the cuisine. JMHO.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what "Mexican seasoning" is.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 14, 2012)

That looks nice. I don't typically eat fish with a lot on it, but I'd sure dig into that. That's got to be killer with all that cheese


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks lovely....nice and spicy too


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 14, 2012)

Walleye is noted for its sweet, mild flavor and fairly firm texture. I like the flavor of walleye--I eat it pan fried, deep fried for tacos, and in fish cakes made with wild rice. Anything else seems like overkill--the sweet, mild flavor is lost. It is very similar to lobster in texture, IMO, and doesn't need a lot of dressing up to taste good. It is one of those things that is great by itself and one has to make sure one doesn't over power its sweet, delicate flavor, IMO.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks tasty! I might even be able to convince hubby to give it a try. He's not a fish person, but he loves anything with a Tex-Mex-ish twist.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2012)

I would think this recipe would work with any white fish.

I love walleye in any shape or form.  Miss the days when I could catch my own...


----------

